# A Post Show Room?



## Víctor Pérez

This post is written in English, in Spanish and in French
  
Among all the posts published in all WR forums, we might find one of them –or just a part of it- with a high quality or quite simply clever, brilliant or hilarious. As so many posts are published during a day, I am sure many people miss these small master-pieces. So, to avoid this I suggest opening a thread which we could call “post show-room”, to enjoy, as in an exhibition gallery, these treasures of the language that anybody could send with a quick explanation if needed.
From my side, only two conditions:
1.- We have to be highly exigent with what we send to the show-room (hundreds of posts do not mean we are so good…)
2.- And, of course, nobody would be able to send his own posts.  
A must would be the moderators to open a thread where they would publish their own selection from the “post show-room”.
*What do you think about it?*
 
De entre todos los posts publicados en los foros de WR, quizá alguno –o parte de él- nos parezca realmente de gran calidad o bien, sencillamente, ingenioso, brillante o muy divertido. Dada la cantidad de posts que se publican a lo largo del día, estoy seguro que muchos de nosotros nos perdemos estas pequeñas obras maestras. Con el fin de que esto no ocurra, sugiero abrir un hilo que podría llamarse *“post show-room”* para disfrutar, como si de una exposición se tratase, de esos pequeños tesoros del lenguaje que cualquiera podría enviar acompañándolo de una pequeña explicación si fuese necesario.
Por mi parte, solo dos condiciones:
1.- Debemos ser muy exigentes con lo que enviemos a la muestra (exponer cientos de posts no significa de que seamos tan buenos…)
2.- Naturalmente, nadie podría enviar sus propios posts.
El no va más sería que los moderadores abriesen un hilo donde publicaran su propia selección de la muestra.
*¿Qué os parece?   *
 
Parmi tous les posts publiés dans les forums WR, nous pouvons en trouver un –ou une partie d’un- qui nous semble vraiment d’une haute qualité ou bien, tout simplement, génial, brillant ou hilarant. Étant donné la quantité de posts publiés au long de la journée, je suis certain que bon nombre d’entre nous perdons l’occasion de voir ces petits chef-d’œuvres. Afin d’éviter cela, je suggère l’ouverture d’un fil, que l’on pourrait appeler “post show-room”, pour savourer, comme dans une galerie, ces petits trésors du langage que quiconque pourrait envoyer avec une courte explication s’il le fallait.
Pour ma part, deux conditions seulement:
1.- Nous devons être extrêmement exigeants avec ce que nous envoyons à la galerie (inclure des centaines de posts ne veut forcément pas dire que nous sommes si bons…)  
2.- Il irait de soit que personne ne pourrait envoyer ses propres posts.
Un atout serait que les modérateurs ouvrent un fil où ils publieraient leur propre sélection à partir de la galerie.
*Qu’en pensez-vous ?*
* *
* *
*Un último comentario: de llevarse a cabo, sería con efecto retroactivo para todos, salvo para el autor de esta propuesta.*


----------



## jester.

We would also require the context and that would make the show-room-thread inefficient.

Necesitaríamos el contexto y eso haría ineficaz el hilo "show-room".

Nouis aurions besion de contexte, ça rendrait le fil "show-room" peu efficient.


----------



## Moogey

Hmm... sorry, I see how it can help people learn their language  But something like this can *easily* become chatty. Newcomers can easily start asking questions about these posts in the topic instead of the original topic. If the original poster wants to edit his or her post later and somebody else pasted it in this topic, he or she couldn't edit it there. If a moderator finds a post in a topic innapropriate and delete's it and it's been posted here, he or she would also have to delete it here as well. I can see how this can easily cause communication over the same thing to be scattered all over the forum.

Personally, I find that the search feature works wonders for questions that I may have. If all the answers to my questions were put in one thread, I'd still have to search (the thread, instead of topics, so then why have topics?)

The point in having appropriate titles for threads and having one question per thread without chat is so that people can easily find a topic that already exists with the same question as theirs (1 question per thread, described in each thread's title for searching), and going through the topic without sifting through chat.

Sorry, I don't mean to be rude about it if that's how I am coming across 

-M


----------



## maxiogee

You mean there won't be a thread entitled "The Wit and Wisdom of Maxiogee"? — shame!


----------



## alc112

I like the idea very much.
It'll be a bit more easy to newbie learners of Spanish to find all subjuntive thread sin the same place, for example .


----------



## ireney

Well, although this would be a very difficult 'room' to manage (context summarised, heavy moderating needed for questions asked there instead of where they should be, arguments about whether one post belongs there or not etc) which makes me doubt if it is practical I
a) would really like to see one
b) think it would actually help people who already know a language get a better feeling for it (besides the 'formal' one they get by the way  languages are usually taught is what I mean). Granted, buying a book of i.e. Oscar Wilde (that's the classicist in me talking) helps you a lot in this direction, but more 'everyday' witticisms would help a lot too.


----------



## Moogey

Actually, I just thought, this reminds of me of language tutorials, which to the best of my knowledge Mike will be adding to the site in the future. I think we should wait for that! These kinds of things would go there.

-M


----------



## cubaMania

Hi Victor,
Your idea might be greatly simplified to a single "Post-of-the-day" or "Highlight-of-the-day" or "Favorite-of-the-day".
The moderators (because they really need more work to do ) could elect one single post each day because it is extraordinary in some way, either brilliant use of language, funny or whatever.

To avoid the problem of taking a post out of context, it could be, instead of a copy of the post, a pointer to the post within its original thread.  It would need to stay informal--not a referendum on what was best in the forum, but simply what some person thought was especially interesting that day.  In fact, some days maybe there wouldn't be any.

The mods would not necessarily have to take a vote--they could just rotate the election of the post, each mod making the decision on a different day.


----------



## Nunty

In addition to the other problems that have been raised, I see one more: One man's "funny" is another man's "dead serious". There is potential for accidently (because we are all so intelligent, refined and sensitive it could _never_ be intentional) hurting someone's feelings in a very public way. 

Another problem with this is that the Humor Quotient of a given post very often relies on the give and take of an entire thread. Without all the clever quips that preceded it, the crowning glory is just a fizzle. (Sorry for mixed metaphor. I'm tired.)

This post showroom might also introduce an element of competition, of "cleverer-than-thou", that I would hate to see here.

All that said, it's an interesting idea, but seems like a terrible amount of work for the poor moderator(s).


----------



## Danielo

Hi,
Personally, I support Víctor Pérez's proposition and think CubaMania's suggestions will make it easy to go


----------



## maxiogee

It appears that my earlier post was not seen as the vote of approval for the idea which it was meant to portray.

So I'm a  and a


----------



## mkellogg

I think a more workable way of doing this would be to allow people to create their own thread about their favorite threads and/or posts.  Then you could link to your thread from your profile.

The simple part is that anybody can do it, and it doesn't need to be official or require the moderators or me to do too much.

Let me discuss this with the moderators to see what they think.  There are always some unexpected complications...

Mike


----------

